# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Cuidados y almacenamiento de electrodos de pH... ¡Los electrodos de pH no duran para siempre!

## Bruno Cillóniz

La vida de su electrodo de pH no es infinita. Un número de factores afectan la duración de la vida de los electrodos de pH. La temperatura a la que se somete el electrodo de pH, el valor del pH, la frecuencia con la que se utiliza el electrodo, el tipo de muestra a medir, etc; son factores que acortan la vida útil de su electrodo. Un electrodo que está bien mantenido y cuidado puede durar hasta 2 años. Un electrodo mal utilizado y mantenido no duraría lo mismo, y uno que está bien mantenido no durará significativamente más tiempo.  *Almacenamiento del electrodo de pH cuando no esté en uso.* 
El bulbo del electrodo de pH tiene que mantenerse húmedo en todo momento. Cuando haya terminado la medición, se debe verter solución de almacenamiento de electrodo en la tapa que viene con el equipo. Mantenga la tapa hasta el próximo uso. Si el electrodo va a ser almacenado durante mucho tiempo, es importante revisar la tapa para asegurarse que la solución de almacenamiento se encuentra todavía en la tapa para mantener el bulbo húmedo. *NO GUARDE EL ELECTRODO DE PH EN AGUA DESTILADA*. Almacenar el electrodo de pH en agua destilada acortará su vida útil. Si usted no tiene solución de almacenamiento de electrodo, puede utilizar solución tampón pH 4.01 Si no tiene solución de almacenamiento de electrodo de pH o solución tampón 4.01, se puede utilizar solución tampón pH 7.01 por un periodo corto de tiempo.  *Enjuagar el electrodo de pH entre las mediciones.* 
Usted debe enjuagar su electrodo de pH entre las mediciones. Esto se puede hacer con agua destilada o con una muestra de la siguiente solución a medir. El uso de ambos, agua destilada y luego una muestra de la solución siguiente, es también una buena manera para enjuagar el pH electrodo entre las mediciones.  *Orificio de llenado del electrodo de* *pH*  
Algunos electrodos de pH tienen un orificio de llenado para refrescar el electrolito en el electrodo. Otros electrodos de pH no tienen un orificio de llenado. Si el electrodo de pH tiene un orificio de llenado, la tapa se debe quitar durante la calibración y el uso. Esto permite que la cantidad correcta de electrolito de referencia fluya dentro de la muestra. Se debe volver a colocar la tapa del orificio de llenado cuando se se termine de hacer la medición.  *Si el bulbo del electrodo de pH se seca, remoje el bulbo del electrodo en pH 7.01* 
Los electrodos de pH deben mantener la humedad en todo momento. Cuando no se utilice el electrodo de pH, el bulbo debe mantenerse húmedo mediante el vertido de solución de almacenamiento de electrodo en la tapa suministrada. Si el bulbo del electrodo de pH se seca, remoje en tampón pH 7.01 durante un par de horas antes de calibrar o realizar mediciones nuevamente.  *No limpie el electrodo de pH con un paño o cualquier otro tipo de material* 
Cuando haya terminado de enjuagar el electrodo de pH con agua destilada, coloque solución de almacenamiento en la tapa, y poner el tapón en el extremo correcto del electrodo de pH. Si el electrodo está mojado con restos de agua destilada, dejar que se evapore el agua por si misma.  *Limpieza del electrodo de pH* 
El electrodo de pH necesita ser limpiado con el fin de evitar la acumulación de material sobre la superficie de la ampolla de vidrio. ¿Con qué frecuencia tiene que ser limpiado? Depende de la frecuencia del uso y el material que se está midiendo. Un electrodo utilizado en material coloreado y viscoso oscuro, por lo general necesita ser limpiado más frecuentemente que un electrodo utilizado en material delgado y claro. La acumulación de restos en el bulbo de vidrio del electrodo, hará que la calibración sea inexacta y cualquier lectura posterior también lo sea. Siga las instrucciones suministradas con la solución de limpieza de electrodos para limpiar la bombilla correctamente.Temas similares: Ofrecemos soluciones de calibración de pH y EC, limpieza de electrodos y almacenamiento marca HANNA cuidados del limon VENTA DE SOLUCIONES CALIBRADORAS Y DE LIMPIEZA DE ELECTRODOS (PH7.0 y EC 1,413 uS/cm) Artículo: Minag capacita a pequeños productores para evitar pérdidas en almacenamiento de granos Tecnicas de almacenamiento

----------

